# The girls!! Picture overload!



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't post pics that often, but I was out trimming hooves this mornign so I figured it was time to take pictures   Here they are!

Starting with some new faces in the barn, this is Lily, I sold her to a friend and I recently bought her back since my friend is selling out, she is out of Mary and Falcon:









This is Lavendar, she is a Snubian, my friend gave her to me, she is very sweet, so much for saying I'd never own a Nubian:









Here's April:









Caramel: 









"Whatcha got there?"









"You wanna take a picture of my belly?"









Gabby:









Her daughter, the brat of the barn, Gertie, who you can never get a good picture of:









My pretty little sweetie Hazel:









Joni:









Kadi, such a pretty thing:









Martha:









And her daughters Annie:









And Little Lea:









Mary loves the camera:









"Oh, I'm just a bit rounded."









May loves the camera:

























Mischevious Millie:

















Molly, who hates the camera:









Muriel, who has the prettiest face but hates the camera:









Proxy(this is an old picture, I forgot to take a pic of her today )









The infamous Raven, the goof of the barn:









Tillie, saying "I'm not coming out"









Val:









Vikki:









And, Violet, who I call, "The Tease":









That's all for now, enjoy!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

lots of faces there.

So how many does do you have?


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

They are all so cute Sarah!! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

They are really cute! Love the Oberhaslis!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

They look so lovely Sarah! I love Hazel. What a cutie patootie! And Silly Millie :lol: too cute.


----------



## lazygoats (Jan 27, 2008)

What a bunch of beauties! I love the middle shot of May. 


Danae


----------



## freetorun35 (Nov 6, 2007)

I love your goats....they all have so much personality. You have a wonderful herd  I loved all the pics...thanks for sharing


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow that's a photogenic group!!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Your girls are all to sweet.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everbody! They are all real sweeties 

Stacey, we currently have 21 does in the dairy herd(Annie and Lea go over to my brother's barn when kidding starts) and we are going to keep probably 5 or 6 doe kids this year. My brother has about the same amount of does. We're going to have a lot of goats this year :shock:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

You take great pictures- I can really see their personalities.


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

AWW THE MUNCHIES!!!!!!! SO SWEET! I want some more!  Very sweet girls...nice pictures. Can't wait to see your babies (I'm almost glad you're not closer b/c I'd love to add some more LM's and I can see going hog wild picking out babies coming from does like yours) LOL.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Such a pretty group. I love may, though she is white she reminds me of my two year old juju. Big swiss ears and sucha character.
Im gonna see if i can get some pics tonight to post.
beth


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!! 

Katie, if you're looking for some nice kids I'll have some this year


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Great pics Sarah!!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

